# مبادئ الديناميكا الحرارية



## meshomat (26 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 





 
 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]مبادئ الديناميكا الحرارية[/FONT]
 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] 1 - مقدمة :[/FONT]​ [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] تعريف التبريد :[/FONT]

 هو عبارة عن سحب الحرارة من المكان المراد تبريده لخفض درجة حرارة الهواء داخله والعمل على ثبات قيمتها مهما تغيرت درجة حرارة الهواء خارج المكان. وقد يستخدم هذا الأثر لجعل خواص الهواء باعثة للنشاط والراحة أو تخزين المواد الغذائية.​ 
 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] تعريف تكييف الهواء :[/FONT]

 هو التحكم فى درجة حرارة الهواء ورطوبته، ونقاوته وسريانه داخل مكان معين بهدف توفير ظروف الراحة والنشاط للشاغلين.​ 
 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] 2 - الأبعاد والوحدات :[/FONT]
 من الممكن التعبير عن أى خاصية طبيعية عن طريق مجموعة أبعاد أساسية، وكل بعد من هذه الأبعاد الأساسية يمكن أن يعرف بعدد من الوحدات المختلفة تبعا لنظام الوحدات المستخدم.​ 
 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] نظام الوحدات :[/FONT]
قبل عام 1960 كان هناك ثلاثة نظم للوحدات هى :
-النظام الفيزيائى (G.C.S Units).
-النظام الإنجليزى (F.P.S Units) .
-النظام الفرنسى (M.K.S Units).

 ولتجنب الصعوبات التى قد تواجه الدارس نتيجة وجود نظم مختلفة للوحدات والكميات التى تستخدم فى العلوم الفيزيائية والهندسية فقد تم الاتفاق على استخدام نظام موحد للوحدات والكميات المستخدمة فى العلوم والصناعة. وفى عام 1960 أقر المؤتمر العام الحادى عشر للمعايير والأوزان النظام الدولى للوحدات International System of Units (SI Units) وبعدئذ نالت تباعا اعتراف جميع الهيئات الدولية ودول العالم بما فيهم إنجلترا للنظام الدولى للوحدات. يتكون النظام الدولى للوحدات SI Unit من الوحدات الأساسية والإضافية والوحدات الأخرى المشتقة منها. حيث يبين جدول (1) الكميات الأساسية ووحداتها ورموزها فى هذا النظام. وفيما يلى عرض للوحدات الأساسية فى النظام الدولى للوحدات (SI) .
 ** الوحدة الأساسية للطول هى المتر (m)،* ولكن لسنوات عديدة كان المقياس المقبول هو المتر ذو الطراز المبدئى الدولى، وهو المسافة بين علامتين على قضيب مصنوع من البلاتين والايريديوم عند ظروف محددة. وهذا القضيب محفوظ فى المكتب الدولى للموازين والمقاييس فى مدينة سيفر بفرنسا.

** أما وحدات الكتلة فى النظام الدولى للوحدات فهى الكيلو جرام (kg)* . وكما ذكر فى المؤتمر العام الأول للموازين والمقاييس فى سنة 1889، وأعيد ذكره فى سنة 1901، فالكيلوجرام هو كتلة أسطوانة معينة من البلاتين والايريدوم، محفوظة قيد ظروف محددة فى المكتب الدولى للموازين والمقاييس.
 ** الاصطلاح (وزن) غالبًا ما يستعمل بالنسبة للأجسام،* وفى بعض الأحيان يحدث لبس بينها وبين الكتلة. ففى الحقيقة يكون استعمال الوزن صحيحًا فقط إذا استعمل كقوة وحين نقول أن جسما ما يزن كذا فإننا نعنى أن هذه القوة التى ينجذب بها للأرض (أو لجسم آخر) أى أنه حاصل ضرب كتلة الجسم فى عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية فى المكان الموجود فيه الجسم وكتلة جسم ما تظل ثابتة بتغير الارتفاع، أما وزنه فيتغير بتغير الارتفاع.

** الوحدة الأساسية للزمن هى الثانية (s)،* والتى عرفت فى الماضى بدلالة اليوم الشمسى، الذى هو الفترة الزمنية التى تشغلها لفة واحدة للأرض بالنسبة للشمس. وحيث أن هذه الفترة تتغير تبعا لفصول السنة فتستعمل قيمة متوسطة على مدار السنة تسمى اليوم الشمسى المتوسط، وتكون الثانية الشمسية المتوسطة مساوية لـ 1/86400 من اليوم الشمس المتوسط.
 ** كما تقاس درجة الحرارة فى النظام الدولى للوحدات بمقياس درجة كلفن.*
 وغالبا ما يكون من المفيد والمرغوب أن نستعمل مضاعفات الوحدات المختلفة التى عرفت فى هذا الجزء. ويمكن استعمال البادئات المذكورة فى جدول (2) لكل الوحدات.​ 



​ [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]3 - تعريفـــات :[/FONT]
*المادة :* توجد المادة فى الحالة الصلبة أو الغازية أو السائلة.

 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] أ - مقارنة بين صلب ومائع :[/FONT]
 تكون جزيئات الجسم الصلب متلاصقة أكثر لبعضها عنها فى المائع (غاز أو سائل)، وقوى الجذب بين جزيئات الصلب تكون من الكبر بحيث أنه يظل محتفظا بشكله. وهذه ليست الحالة بالنسبة إلى المائع، حيث أن قوى التجاذب أصغر بين جزئياته. فعندما يتغير شكل جامد ما بتأثير القوى الخارجية، فإن الاجهادات المماسية بين الجزيئات المتقاربة تحاول أن تعيد الجسم إلى شكله الأصلى. وبالنسبة للمائع فإن هذه الاجهادات المماسية تعتمد على سرعة حدوث التغيير وتتلاشى عندما تصل هذه السرعة إلى الصفر. وعندما تتوقف الحركة، تختفى الاجهادات المماسية ولا يحاول المائع استعادة شكله الأصلى.

 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] ب - المقارنة بين غاز وسائل :[/FONT]
 تكون جزيئات الغاز متباعدة عن بعضهما البعض عنها فى السوائل. وبالتالى فإن الغاز يكون قابلا جدا للانضغاط، بحيث أنه عندما يزول الضغط الخارجى فإن الغاز يحاول التمدد بلا حدود. ويكون السائل لا منضغطا نسبيا ، وإذا أزيلت كل الضغوط فيما عدا ضغط بخاره، فإن التماسك بين الجزئيات يحافظ على ترابطها معا، وبالتالى فإن السائل لا يتمدد بلا حدود.
 هذا ويتأثر كثيرا حجم الغاز أو البخار بتغيرات الضغط أو درجة الحرارة أو كليهما، ولذلك، فإنه من الضرورى عادة الأخذ فى الاعتبار التغيرات فى الحجم ودرجة الحرارة عند التعامل مع الغازات أو الأبخرة.

 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] ج - المنظومة الثرموديناميكية :[/FONT]
 المنظومة عبارة عن حيز معين يحدده إطار وبداخله مائع يتبادل الطاقة والمادة مع الوسط المحيط به. هذا تصنف المنظومات الثرموديناميكية إلى : منظومة مقفلة (التى يعبر حدودها الطاقة فقط) ومنظومة مفتوحة (وهى التى يعبر حدودها الكتلة والطاقة)، أشكال 1-3​ 
 




 
شكل 1 شكل 2 




 

 شكل 3 ثلاجة منزلية تعتبر منظومة مغلقة من الهخارج بينما كل جزء من الددورة يعتبر منظومة مفتوحة منفصله
 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] د - الخواص الثرموديناميكية :[/FONT]
 الخاصية عبارة عن دالة حالة للمنظومة، يمكن ملاحظتها وقياسها، ومن أهم الخواص الثروموديناميكية الضغط، درجة الحرارة، الحجم النوعى، الطاقة الداخلية، والانثالبى.

 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] هـ - درجة الحرارة :[/FONT]
 تعرف درجة الحرارة بأنها حالة المادة من سخونة أو برودة مقارنة بنقطة ثابتة على مقياس درجة الحرارة. تعرف درجة جسم ما بأنها مقياس لدرجة نشاط جزئيات الجسم أو يبين أدق مقياس لمتوسط طاقة حركة جزئياته أى سخونته أو برودته.

 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] مقاييس درجة الحرارة :[/FONT]
 يوجد نوعين أساسيين من مقاييس درجة الحرارة هما :
·مقاييس درجة الحرارة العادية : وهى التى لا يبدأ تدريج مقياس درجة الحرارة بها من الصفر المطلق.
·مقاييس درجة الحرارة المطلقة : وهى التى يبدأ تدريج مقياس درجة الحرارة بها من الصفر المطلق.

 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] مقاييس درجة الحرارة العادية :[/FONT]
 يمكن قياس التغيرات التى قد تنشأ فى درجة الحرارة إما بالمقياس المئوى أو المقياس الفهرنهيتى واللذان يعتمدان على نقطتين ثابتتين هما نقطة ذوبان الثلج ونقطة غليان الماء النقى عند الضغط الجوى القياسى.
* العلاقة بين درجتى الحرارة المئوية والفهرنهيتية :*
​ °C = 5/9 (°F - 32) ……...………………... (1)
°F = 9/5 (°C + 32)……………...…….. (2[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]

[/FONT][FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]مقاييس درجة الحرارة المطلقة :[/FONT]
 التدريجان المستخدمان لدرجات الحرارة المطلقة هما :
·مقياس كلفن وهو الذى يبدأ من -273.15° م
·مقياس رانكن وهو الذى يبدأ من -460° ف
 يجب مراعاة العلاقات التالية :

​ K = °C + 273.15​ R = °F + 460.0​ 
 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] و - الكثافــة :[/FONT]
 الكثافة (r) لمائع ما هى الكتلة لوحدة الحجم، وتعطى الكثافة r بوحدات kg/m3 فى وحدات SI والتى يمكن أيضا التعبير عنها بوحدات N.s2/m4 فى وحدات SI .
 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] ز - الوزن النوعى :[/FONT]
 الوزن النوعى (g) هو الوزن لوحدة الحجم أى يمثل القوة الناشئة عن تأثير الجاذبية الأرضية على وحدة الحجم من المائع، وبالتالى يكون له وحدات قوة لوحدة الحجم، أى N/m3 فى وحدات SI . الكثافة والوزن النوعى المائع يرتبطان كما يلى : 
​ r = g / g or g = r g .................................. (3


 ويجب ملاحظة أن الكثافة (r) مطلقة حيث أنها تعتمد على الكتلة التى لا تعتمد على الموقع، والوزن النوعى (g) على النقيض من ذلك لا تكون قيمته مطلقة لأنه يعتمد على عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية (g) التى تتغير مع تغير الموقع، والذى يعتمد أساسا على خط العرض والمنسوب فوق سطح البحر.​ [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] ح - الحجم النوعى :[/FONT]
 الحجم النوعى (_v_)هو الحجم الذى تشغله وحدة الكتلة للمائع. ودائما يطبق على الغازات، وغالبا ما يعطى بوحدات m3/kg بوحدات SI . والحجم النوعى يعتبر معكوس الكثافة أى أن :​ _V = 1 / r_ ........................................ (4)​ [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] ط - الكثافة النوعية :[/FONT]
 الكثافة النوعية S للمائع هى النسبة بين كثافته وكثافة الماء النقى عند درجة الحرارة القياسية. وفى النظام المترى تكون كثافة الماء عند 4°C هى 1000 kg/m3 .​ [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] ى - الضغط [/FONT]
 يعرف الضغط بأنه المركبة العمودية للقوة على وحدة المساحات أى أن :

 حيث P = الضغط ، F = المركبة العمودية للقوة ، A = وحدة المساحات​ P = F / A ………………………………………........…… (5)


[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]الضغوط المطلقة والمقاسة :[/FONT]
 إذا تم قياس الضغط بالنسبة إلى الصفر المطلق، فإنه يعرف بالضغط المطلق (Pabs)، وعندما يقاس نسبة إلى الضغط الجوى (Patm) كأساس، فإنه يعرف الضغط المقاس (Pgage). وذلك لأنه عمليا جميع أجهزة قياس الضغط تسجل صفرًا إذا كانت تحت تأثير الضغط الجوى وبالتالى تقيس الفرق بين ضغط المائع المتصلة به وبين الهواء المحيط بها.
 وإذا كان الضغط أقل من الضغط الجوى، يعبر عنه بالتفريغ وقيمته المقاسة هى المقدار الذى تكون أقل به من الضغط الجوى. وما يقال عنه "تفريغ مرتفع" هو فى الحقيقة ضغط مطلق منخفض. والتفريغ الكامل يناظر ضغط الصفر المطلق.
​ 



​  جميع قيم الضغط المطلق موجب، حيث أن القيمة السالب تعنى شدًا، والذى يعتبر عادة من المستحيل فى أى مائع. تكون الضغوط المقاسة موجبة إذا كانت أعلى من الضغط الجوى وتكون سالبة إذا كانت ضغوط تفريغ (شكل 4) . هذا وتراعى العلاقة الآتية :​ _Pabs = Patm + Pgage _
​ حيث أن _Pgage_ يمكن أن تكون موجبة موجه أو سالبة (تفريغ). ويسمى الضغط الجوى أيضًا البارومترى والذى يتغير مع الارتفاع عن سطح البحر. كذلك فإن الضغط الجوى يتغير قليلاً من وقت لآخر بسبب التغير فى الأحوال الجوية عند نفس الموقع.
 فى تطبيقات الديناميكا الحرارية يكون من الضرورى استخدام الضغط المطلق. لأن معظم الخواص الحرارية تعتبر دالة فى الضغط الحقيقى للمائع، بغض النظر عن الضغط الجوى. على سبيل المثال، فإن معادلة الحالة للغاز هى معادلة يجب أن يستعمل فيها الضغط المطلق. وفى الحقيقة فإنه يجب أن يستخدم الضغط المطلق فى معظم المسائل الخاصة بالغازات والأبخرة.
 و لا تتأثر كثيرًا خواص السوائل غالبًا بالضغط، ولذلك تستخدم الضغوط المقاسة فى المسائل التى تتعامل مع السوائل. ويلاحظ أن الضغط الجوى يظهر على جانبى المعادلة وبالتالى يتلاشى. ولذلك فإن قيمة الضغط الجوى ليست غالبًا ذات تأثير يذكر عند التعامل مع السوائل، ولهذا السبب تستخدم الضغوط المقاسة مع السوائل.​  [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] البـــارومتـــر[/FONT]

 يقاس الضغط المطلق للهواء الجوى بواسطة البارومتر. فإذا وضعت أنبوبة كالموضحة فى شكل (5) بحيث يكون طرفها السفلى مغمورا فى سائل معرض للضغط الجوى، وإذا تم تفريغ الهواء من هذه الأنبوبة. فإن السائل سوف يرتفع فيها، وإذا تم تفريغ الهواء تماما، فإن الضغط الوحيد فوق سطح السائل بداخل الأنبوبة يكون هو ضغط بخاره ويصل السائل حينئذ إلى أقصى أرتفاع له.​ 



​ شكل 5​ وحيث أن الضغط على مستوى أفقى فإن الضغط عند _ O_ بداخل الأنبوبة وعند _ a_ على سطح السائل خارج الأنبوبة يجب أن يكون متساويين، أى أن، _ Po = Pa_ من شروط الاتزان الاستاتيكى للسائل فوق _ O_ فى الأنبوبة التى مقطعها _ A_ (شكل 5) ، وحيث g تعبر عن الوزن النوعى فإن :​ 
_PatmA - Pvapor A - gAy = 0_.....................(7)
_Patm = g y + Pvapor_...................(8

ومع إهمال ضغط البخار فوق سطح السائل داخل الأنبوبة، نجد أن :
_Patm = g y _ ...................................(8`)

 ويكون السائل المستخدم فى البارومترات غالبا زئبقا، لأن كثافته تكون من الكبر بحيث يمكن استخدام أنبوب قصير إلى حد ما، وأيضا لأن ضغط بخاره يمكن إهماله لصغره عند درجات الحرارة العادية. وإذا استخدم سائل آخر، فإن الأنبوب يكون طويلا جدا بشكل غير ملائم كما أن ضغط بخاره عند درجات الحرارة العادية يكون ملموسًا، ولذلك فإن الفراغ الكامل أعلى عمود السائل لا يمكن الوصول إليه. والارتفاع الذى يصل إليه السائل سوف يكون بالتالى أقل من ارتفاع البارومتر الحقيقى ولذا يلزم عمل تصحيح للقراءة. وعند استعمال بارومتر زئبقى، وللحصول على أدق قياس ممكن للضغط الجوى، يلزم عمل تصحيحات لقراءة البارومتر لكل من الخاصية الشعرية وضغط البخار.
 ونظرا لأن الضغط الجوى عند سطح البحر يستعمل بكثرة، فإنه من الأصح أن نحتفظ له فى الذاكرة بقيم ذات وحدات مكتافئة. وبتطبيق المعادلة السابقة يتضح أن معادلة الضغط الجوى عند سطح البحر يمكن التعبير عنه كما يلى :​ 
_Patm = 101.3 kN/m2 _ ................ كيلونيوتين / م2
_ = 14.7 psia _ ...................... رطل / بوصة2
_ = 760 mm Hg _ ............................ مم زئبق
_ = 10.3 m H2o _ ............................... م ماء

 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] قياس الضغط[/FONT]
 توجد طرق عديدة يمكن بواسطتها قياس الضغط لمائع، وسنناقش بعض الطرق فيما يلى:
* مقياس بوردون :*
 غالبا ما تقاس الضغوط أو التفريغ بواسطة مقياس بوردون (شكل 6). فى هذا المقياس يوجد أنبوب مقوس ومقطعه على شكل قطع ناقص ويتغير تقوس الأنبوب مع تغير الضغط المؤثر عليه. والطرف الحر للأنبوب يدير مؤشرا، من خلال مجموعة وصلات، على تدريج الضغط. وفى حالة جمع المقياس بين كل من الضغط والتفريغ يعرف المقياس بالضغط المركب كما هو موضح فى شكل (7).​ 
 



​  شكل 6​ 
 



​  شكل 7​ * المانومتر البسيط :*
 يعتبر المانومتر البسيط أو أنبوبة U الزئبقية بشكل (8) وسيلة مناسبة لقياس الضغوط. وعلى الرغم من أن الزئبق يستخدم غالبا كمائع قياس فى المانومتر البسيط، فإنه يمكن استخدام موائع أخرى. وكلما اقتربت الكثافة النوعية لمائع المقياس من كثافة المائع المطلوب قياس ضغطه، فإن القراءة تصبح أكبر لضغط معين، ولذلك تزيد من دقة الجهاز، طالما أن الكثافات النوعية معروفة بدقة.​ 
 



​  شكل 8 مانومتر الطرف المفتوح​ 
 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] ك - المائع المثالى :[/FONT]
 يعرف المائع المثالى بالمائع الذى لا يوجد به احتكاك، أى أن لزوجته تساوى صفرًا. أى أن القوى الداخلية عند أى مقطع داخلى تكون دائمًا عمودية على المقطع، حتى أثناء الحركة. وبذلك فإن القوى تكون قوى ضغط خالصة. ومثل هذا المائع لا يوجد فى الواقع. وفى المائع الحقيقى، سائلا كان أم غازيا، فإن قوى القص تحدث عندما يكون المائع متحركًا، وبالتالى تؤدى إلى احتكاك المائع، لأن هذه القوى تقاوم حركة كل جسيم مع غيره. وقوى الاحتكاك هذه تكون نتيجة لخاصية اللزوجة. ولزوجة المائع هى مقياس مقاومته للقص. ومع زيادة درجة الحرارة، فإن لزوجة جميع السوائل تنخفض، بينما لزوجة جميع الغازات تزداد. وسبب ذلك هو أن قوة التماسك، التى تقل مع زيادة درجة الحرارة، تغلب بالنسبة للسوائل، بينما بالنسبة إلى الغازات فإن العامل السائد هو تبادل الجزيئات بين الطبقات ذات السرعات المختلفة. وكذلك الجزئ بطئ الحركة عند انتقاله إلى طبقة أسرع يحاول أن يبطئها. وهذا التبادل الجزئى يولد قوى قص، أو يؤدى إلى ظهور قوة احتكاك بين الطبقات المتجاورة. والزيادة فى النشاط الجزئى عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة تسبب زيادة لزوجة الغازات بزيادة درجة الحرارة.

 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] ل - الطـــاقة [/FONT]Energy
 الطاقة هى القدرة على أداء شغل أى بذل قوة لمسافة ما.
 * مصادر الطاقة Sources of Energy*
 يمكن تقسيم مصادر الطاقة إلى ما يلى :

 أ - الوقود الأحفورى ويمثل ما يلى :
 -الوقود الصلب كالفحم.
 -الوقود السائل كالبترول ومشتقاته.
 -الوقود الغازى كالغاز الطبيعى وغاز الفحم.
 ب - الوقود النووى .
1 - مصادر طاقة ذات كميات محدودة وهى : 2 - مصادر طاقة متجددة مثل :
 أ - الطاقة الشمسية.
 ب - طاقة المساقط المائية.
 ج - طاقة الرياح.
 د - طاقة المد والجزر.
 هـ - الطاقة الحرارية فى البحار والمحيطات (إنحدار درجات الحرارة).
 و - الطاقة الناتجة من إنتاج الغاز من مخلفات الحيوانات.
​


----------



## meshomat (26 يوليو 2008)

[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]صــور الطاقــة :[/FONT]
 قد تكون الطاقة على صورة مختزنة (Stored) أو عابرة (Transient) وفميا يلى أهم أنواع الطاقة مقسمة تبعا لهذا التبويب.
 * 1 - الطاقة المختزنة Stored Energy*
 أ - طاقة ميكانيكية (Mechanical Energy)
 -طاقة الوضع (Potential)
 -طاقة الحركة (Kinetic)
 ب - الطاقة الداخلية للمواد
 -طاقة الحركة للجزيئات.
 -الطاقة الكيماوية.
 -الطاقة النووية.
 ج - طاقة المجال الكهربائى الاستاتيكى.
 د - طاقة المجال المغناطيسى.,
 * 2 - الطاقة العابرة Transient*
 أ - الشغل.
 ب - الحرارة المنتقلة (بالتوصيل، أو الحمل، أو بالإشعاع).
 ج - طاقة الإشعاع (الصوت، الراديـو، الضوء، فوق البنفسجية، أشعة إكس، أشعة الراديوم، الأشعة الكونية).
 د - طاقة التيار الكهربائى.

 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] م - الحــــرارة :[/FONT]
 هى أحد صور الطاقة والتى لا تفنى ولا تخلق من عدم ولكن يمكن تحويلها من صورة إلى أخرى. وهى إما أن تكون محسوسة أو كامنة.


 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] الحرارة النوعيـــة :[/FONT]
 هى كمية الحرارة اللازمة لرفع أو خفض درجة حرارة جرام (أو كيلو جرام واحد) من المادة درجة وحدة فقط. ووحدات الحرارة النوعية هى kJ/kg K .

 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] الحرارة المحسوسة :[/FONT]
 هى كمية الحرارة التى يصحبها تغير فى درجة الحرارة دون التغير فى حالة المادة ويمكن حساب كمية الحرارة المحسوسة كالتالى :

* * فى حالة النظام المغلق :*
 يطلق عليها الطاقة الداخلية (u) ، وهى الطاقة الحرارية المختزنة فى مائع نتيجة حركة جزيئاته عند التسخين (بوحدات kJ/kg).
 
Qsen = m c (tf - ti) = m . c .  Dt ................. (9)

Where :
m = mass of matter (كتلة المادة)

 c = specific heat 
(الحرارة النوعية تحت حجم ثابت)
Dt = temperature difference
(فرق درجات الحرارة)
tf = final temp.
(درجة الحرارة النهائية)
ti = initial temp. 
(درجة الحرارة الابتدائية)

** فى حالة النظام المفتوح:*

 ويطلق عليها الانثالبيا (h) وهى مجموع الطاقة الحرارية والكامنة الميكانيكية المخزونة فى المائع نتيجة تسخيه وسريانه (بوحدات kj/kg).​ 
Qsen = m cp (t1 - t2) ..................... (10)

Where :
m = mass flow rate of a stream (معدل سريان كتلة المائع)

ومعادلة التغير فى الانثالبيا الكلية
( t2 = fluid temp. at position 2 
(درجة حرارة المائع عند الوضع 2)
t1 = fluid temp. at position 1
(درجة حرارة المائع عند الوضع 1)

 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] الحرارة الكامنة :[/FONT]
 هى التى تستخدم فى تحويل المادة من حالة إلى أخرى وتعرف بالحرارة ذات الأثر المختفى (الكامن) وذلك لأن درجة حرارة المادة تظل ثابتة فلا يظهر أثر الحرارة التى تكتسبها المادة أو تفقدها فى تغيير درجة حرارتها ويقتصر أثر الحرارة على تحويل المادة ولهذا سميت هذه الكامنة الحرارية بالحرارة الكامنة. وتوجد عدة أنواع من الحرارة الكامنة ​ 
 ويمكن حساب الحرارة الكامنة من المعادلة التالية :

 Where : L = latent heat (kJ/kg)

 ويوضح شكل (9) تغير درجة الحرارة والحالة مع الأنثالبى فى حالة تحويل الثلج إلى بخار.

1 - الحرارة الكامنة للانصهار (للتجميد). 
2 - الحرارة الكامنة للتكثيف (للتبخير).
3 - الحرارة الكامنة للتسامى. 
Qlatent = m L ................... (11​​



​ شكل 9 تغير درجة الحرارة مع الإنثالبي في حالة الماء​ [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] ص - الشغــل [/FONT]*Work*
 هو عبارة عن الفعل المتبادل بين منظومة ووسط يحيط بها نتيجة فرق الضغط خلال إطار المنظومة ورمزها W (kj) .

 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] ع - طرق انتقال الحـــرارة [/FONT]* (Methods of heat transfer)*
 يمكن تصنيف طرق انتقال الحرارة إلى :
 *1 - التوصيل Conduction*
 هو عبارة عن انتقال الحرارة خلال العناصر الصلبة مثل الحوائط والأسقف والأرضيات... إلخ.

 * 2 - الحمل Convection*
 هو عبارة عن تبادل الحرارة بين سطح صلب ومائع (سائل أو غاز). مثال ذلك تبادل الحرارة بين الهواء والأسطح الخارجية أو الداخلية للمبانى.
 * 3 - الإشعــاع Radiation*
 هو عبارة عن تبادل الحرارة بين الأجسام خلال الهواء مثال ذلك انتقال الحرارة بالإشعاع إلى الأسطح الخارجية والأسقف للمبانى.

 * انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل Conduction heat transfer*
 يعبر عن معدل انتقال الحرارة خلال الحائط المستوى البسيط الموضح فى الشكــل (10) كما يلى:​ 



​  حيث : 
 d - سمك الحائط (الجدار) (m)
 A - مساحة سطح الحائط الذى تنتقل الحرارة من خلاله (m2)
DT - الفرق بين حرارة السطح الساخن والسطح البارد (°C).
 k - معامل التوصيل الحرارى لمادة الحائط (W/m. °C) .​ 
 



​  شكل 10 حائط بسيط​ 
* - انتقال الحرار بالحمل (Convection heat transfer)*
 ترتفع درجة حرارة جزيئات المائع الملامس مع السطح الصلب الساخن فتنخفض كثافتها بالتالى ترتفع لأعلى ويحل محلها جزيئات ذات درجة حرارة أقل ولذلك تعمل حركة جزيئات المائع على تبادل الحرارة مع السطح الصلب خلال الطبقة الملاصقة كما هو موضح بالشكل (11). وهذا النوع من انتقال الحرارة يسمى انتقال الحرارة بالحمل الطبيعى ويحسب من المعادلة الآتية:​ 
 Q = h A (Tw - T¥) ............................... (13)​ حيث A مساحة السطح (m2) ، h معامل انتقال الحرارة بالحمل، Tw و T¥ درجتا حرارة الجدار والمائع.​ 



​  شكل 11 انتقال الحرارة بالحمل​ * - انتقال الحرارة بالإشعاع (Radiation heat transfer)*
 على العكس من انتقال الحرارة بالحمل أو التوصيل فإن الاشعاع الحرارى لا يتطلب وجود أى وسط مادى لكى تتبادل الأسطح الحرارة بالاشعاع. وذلك نظرا لطبيعة الاشعاع الحرارى الذى يتكون من موجات كهرومغناطيسية تنبعث بطول موجى فى مدى 0.1 إلى 100 ميكرومتر (واحد ميكرون متر = 10 -6م) . وتبث الاجسام وبعض الغازات إشعاعا حراريا نتيجة لدرجة حرارتها التى تعلو عن الوسط المحيط. ويسمى السطح الإشعاعى المثالى المرجعى بالجسم الأسود، حيث يبث إشعاعا حراريًا طبقًا لمعادلة سيتفان - بولتزمان التالية:​ 
 _e_b = s T4 ............................. (14)
 حيث : _ e_b هى شدة البث للجسم الأسود وهى الطاقة المنبعثة لوحدة المساحات والزمن.
s ثابت ستيفان - بولتزمان = 5.668 x 10 -8 W/m2/C4
 T درجة الحرارة المطلقة (K = 273 + °C)​ 
 أما الأسطح الغير مثالية فتشع حرارة طبقا للمعادلة الآتية :​ _e_ = e _e_b ............................................ (15)
 حيث e هى معامل الانبعاثية الحرارية وهى خاصية للسطح الباعث وتترواح ما بين الصفر إلى واحد ويمكن تعيين كمية الحرارة المتبادلة بالإشعاع بين سطحين بالمعادلة الآتية :​ 
 Q = d A



.................................. (16)​ 
 حيث A مساحة السطح Tc , Th , (m2) هما درجتا حرارة الجسم الساخن والبلود على التوالى.​ 
 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] ف - معادلات الحالة للغازات :[/FONT]
 لا يوجد ما يسمى "غاز مثالى"، ولكن الهواء وبعض الغازات الحقيقية الأخرى والتى تبعد كثيرًا عن الحالة السائلة سوف تعامل هكذا. وللغاز المثالى فإن معادلة الحالة هى :​ 
 _P/r = Pv = RT _ ................................... (17)​ 
 حيث : 
 _P_ = الضغط المطلق
r = الكثافة (الكتلة لوحدة الحجم)
 _v_ = الحجم النوعى​ 
وقيمة R للهواء هى 287 J /kg K ،
وحيث أن
R = ثابت الغاز، والذى تعتمد قيمته على نوع الغاز.
T = درجة الحرارة المطلقة بدرجات رانكن أو كلفن
.
g = pg فإن المعادلة السابقة يمكن كتابتها كما يلى :​ 
 g = gp / RT .............................. (18)​ 
 ومنها يمكن حساب الوزن النوعى لأى غاز عند أى درجة حرارة وضغط بمعرفة كل من g , R . هذا وينص قانون أفوجادرو على أن جميع الغازات عند نفس درجة الحرارة والضغط التى تحت تأثير قيمة معينة لـ g لها نفس العدد من الجزيئات لوحدة الحجم، ومنه يمكن القول أن الوزن النوعى للغاز يتناسب مع وزنه الجزئى. وبذلك إذا كانت m تمثل الوزن الجزئى g2/g1 = m2/m1 ومن المعادلة السابقة مباشرة g2/g1 = R2/R1 لنفس درجة الحرارة والضغط وقيمة g فإن ثابت m1 R1 = m2 R2 ولكن هذه حقيقة واقعية للغازات المثالية فقط. 
 وللغاز المثالى : Ru = mR = 8.312 N.m/kg K
 حيث تقدر قيمة R بقسمة القيمة المفروضة لـ mR على الوزن الجزئى. ولذلك فإن بخار الماء فى الهواء، بسبب انخفاض ضغطه الجزئى ، يمكن معاملته كما لو كان غازا مثاليا بحيث أن R = 49710 / 18 = 2760 ft. b / (slug) [462 Nm/kg K] . الماء عند ضغوط أكثر ارتفاعا لا يمكن تطبيق هذه القيمة عليه.
 ومع زيادة الضغط وفى نفس الوقت مع انخفاض درجة الحرارة، يصبح الغاز بخارا، وعندما تبتعد الغازات أكثر فأكثر من طور الغاز وتقترب من طور السائل، فإن معادلة الحالة تصبح أكثر تعقيدا والوزن النوعى وبقية الخواص يلزم الحصول علهيا من جدول أو خرائط البخار. ومثل تلك الجداول والخرائط توجد بالنسبة إلى بخار الماء، ثانى أكسيد الكبريت، الفريون، وبقية الأبخرة فى معظم الاستعمالات الهندسية.

* قانون بويل للغازات :*
 عند ثبوت درجة حرارة كمية معينة من الغاز فإن ضغط الغاز (P) يتناسب عكسيا مع حجمه (V) : ​ 
 P1 / P2 = V2 / V1 .................................................. ........ (19)​ 
 * قانون تشارلز للغازات :*
·عند ثبوت الضغط لكمية معينة من الغازات فإن حجم الغاز (V) يتناسب طرديا مع درجة الحرارة المطلقة (T) :​ 
 V1 / V2 = T1 / T2 .................................................. ............. (20)​ 
 ·وعند ثبوت الحجم لكمية معينة من الغاز فإني ضغط الغاز (P) يتناسب طرديا مع درجة الحرارة (T) :​ 
 P1 / P2 = T1 / T2 .......................................... (21)​ 
 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] س - معادلة الاستمرار :[/FONT]
 تنص المعادلة العامة للاستمرار للانسياب خلال مناطق ذات حدود ثابتة على أن المعدل الصافى للكتلة الداخلية إلى حجم المنظومة تساوى معدل زيادة الكتلة داخل المنظومة. وهذه المعادلة يمكن أن تأخذ أشكال أكثر فائدة للانسياب المستقر منها :​ 
 _r1 A1 V1 = r2 A2 V2 = M ._.......... (22)​ 
 وهذه هى معادلة الاستمرارية والتى تطبق على الانسياب المستقر، القابل للانضغاط أو غير القابل للانضغاط داخل حدود ثابتة. إذا كان المائع غير قابل للانضغاط فإن الكثافة تكون ثابتة وبذلك :​ 
 _A1 V1 = A2 V2 = Q_ ............................... (23)
 وهذه هى معادلة الاستمرار التى تطبق على الموائع غير القابلة لكل من الانسياب المستقر، وغير المستقر داخل حدود ثابتة. وكل من المعادلتان السابقتان تكون غالبا مناسبة لتحليل الانسياب فى مجارى ذات حدود صلبة. وفى الحقيقة لا يوجد مائع لا منضغط، هذا الاصطلاح يطبق عندما يكون التغير فى الكثافة مع الضغط صغيرًا بحيث يمكن إهماله. وهذه تحدث غالبا بالنسبة للسوائل. يمكن اعتبار الغازات أيضا غير قابلة للانضغاط عندما يكون التغير فى الضغط صغيرا بالنسبة للضغط ويكون من الصغر بدرجة أن التغير فى الكثافة يكون لا أهمية له. ولكن بالنسبة للغاز أو لبخار الماء الذى ينساب بسرعة عالية خلال خط أنابيب طويل، فإن فقد الضغط يمكن أن يكون كبيرا بحيث أن التغير فى الكثافة لا يمكن إهماله.​ 
 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] ق - معادلات الطاقة :[/FONT]
 تعرف معادلة الطاقة للمنظومة المقفلة بالقانون الأول للثرموديناميكا ومعادلته :​ 
 Q = W + D U ................... (24)

أما معادلة الطاقة للمنظومة المفتوحة هى :

 Q = W + D H ........................... (25)

وعليه تكون معادلات الطاقة لمكونات نظام التبريد، الموضح فى (شكل - 3) ، 

 Qin = (H1 - H4​




[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]ش - المضخة الحرارية [/FONT]* (Heat pump)*
 المضخة الحرارية عبارة عن منظومة ثرموديناميكية الهدف منها نقل حرارة من الهواء الخارجى البارد شتاء إلى الهواء الداخلى المراد تدفئته.​ معادلة معامل الأداء للمضخة الحرارية :
 C.O.P = (QH / Win)​حيث :


Win - الشغل اللازم لأداء ضاغط المضخة الحرارية.
 QH - الحرارة المضافة للحيز لتدفئته

[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]ت - الثلاجة [/FONT]* (Refrigerator)*
 الثلاجة عبارة عن منظومة ثرموديناميكية الهدف منها سحب حرارة من الحيز المراد تبريده وطردها للهواء الخارجى المحيط بالحيز.
 ومعادلة معامل الأداء هى :
​C.O.P = (QC / Win) .................................................. ..... 26)​ حيث :

Win - الشغل اللازم لأداء الثلاجة. 
 QC - الحرارة المسحوبة من الحيز المراد تبريده

[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]ث - دورة كارنوت[/FONT]* (Carnot)*
 تتكون دورة كارنوت (Carnot) المعكوسة (1234) الموضحة فى شكل (12) من العمليات الأربعة التالية : أنضغاط (12) وتمدد (34) مع ثبات الأنثروبيا، امتصاص حرارة (41) وطرد حرارة (23) مع ثبات درجة الحرارة.
 معادلة معامل الأداء لدورة كارنوت المعكوسة هى :​ 
 C.O.P = QC / (QH - QC)= TC / (TH - TC) .............................. (32
)​ 



​ شكل 12-ا نظام انضغاطي​ 



​ شكل 12-ب دورة كارنوت المعكوسة​ 
 [FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.] غ - موائع التبريد (التشغيل) المستخدمة فى المضخات الحرارية والثلاجات :[/FONT]
 مادة التشغيل عبارة عن مائع على هيئة غازية أو سائلة يعمل على نقل الحرارة خلال معدات نظام التبريد ويمكن تصنيف موائع التشغيل إلى :​ * * مائع التشغيل المثالى :*
 المادة المثالية هى المادة التى تنعدم قوى الترابط بين جزيئاتها وتتبع قوانين الغاز المثالى. يمكن اعتبار الهواء المستخدم كمائع لنظام التبريد الهوائى غاز مثالى عند درجات الحرارة العادية.​ * * مائع التشغيل الحقيقى :*
 المادة الحقيقية هى المادة ذات قوى تجاذب وبالتالى يمكن إسالتها وتجميدها. المادة الحقيقية تكون متجانسة كيميائيا ولها تركيب كيميائى واحد لأطوارها الصلبة، والسائلة والغازية. والثلج العادى، والماء وبخار الماء عبارة عن أطوار مختلفة لنفس المادة النقية التى تركيبها H2O . هذا ويمكن اعتبار الأمونيا والفريونات المستخدمة كموائع لنظام التبريد التبخيرى، مواد تشغيل حقيقية​ 
فى حالة وجود خطأ فى الكتابة 
يرجى مراجعة الرابط التالى 

بالتوفيق 

ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير . وشكرا


----------



## meshomat (24 أغسطس 2008)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير . وشكرا


 
بارك الله فيك أخونا الكريم نصير عبد الرازق على مروركم وبالتوفيق لكـ وكل المرور الكرام
تشرفت بمروركـ​


----------



## يوسف يوسف (28 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود جبار .. و الى الامام .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## meshomat (29 أغسطس 2008)

يوسف يوسف قال:


> مجهود جبار .. و الى الامام .. جزاك الله خيرا



بارك الله فيكـ تشرفت بمروركـ وإلى الامام:85: 
​


----------



## لحباكي اسحاق (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم على مبادىء التيرمو ديناميك
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اشرف تبريد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

رزقت الخير كله يا أخى


----------



## حسن الأديب (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووو على هذا المجهود


----------



## meshomat (10 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم والله أسأل ان يكون هذا العمل فى موازينأعمالنا وإياكم بالتوفيق للجميع
ن


----------



## Hany Attia (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا مهندس علي هذا العمل الجيد 
ارجو ان تفيدنا بعمل مناظر عن الإنثالبي وكميات المياه في الهواء ودرجات الحرارة والترطيب وروابطهم


----------



## eng89 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا على مجهودك الرائع يستحق التقدير


----------



## محمود33 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سنا الأمل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب اخي ما هي نوعية الطاقة الحرارية لغاز مثالي ؟


----------



## رضا حمودة (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هدا الجهد الطيب
واود ان اشير فقط إلى أن هناك بعض المواضيع التي وضعتها تكون أقرب لميكانيكا الموائع منها الى الديناميكا الحرارية
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Eng/Salem Saeed (20 مارس 2010)

الك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات الرائعة 
ونرجو الكثير منها


----------



## waleed almasry (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (20 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## ضياء كمال الصالحي (21 مارس 2010)

حقيقة موضوع جدا ثمين ويعطيكم الف عافية يارت التكملة للثرمو ديناميك في النظام المفتوح مع الشكر التقدير


----------



## lawlaw (21 مارس 2010)

thanksssssss


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 مارس 2010)

*جهد مشكور *


----------



## ياسر سعيد5 (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ودمتم لنا


----------



## أيمن نعمان (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الآن بروح أقرأه


----------



## مستريورك (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ونتمنا المزيد


----------



## سالم أبومدين (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز:75::75::75::75::3::1::75::75::75::75:


----------



## ayoub07 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

think you


----------



## muqdad147 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا غالي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م محمد ابوالفتوح (4 نوفمبر 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## ضرغام علو (1 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بجهودكم زملائي الاعزاء


----------



## كرم الحمداني (16 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## صلاح زكري (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو وجدان (3 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## kinggg (27 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------

